# Monte Cabs?



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Does Monte (specifically No 4) still have Cabs of 50 in production?

MRN indicates they do, or have, but I have yet to see one. 

Anyone know if they are still produced and or what year they stopped?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I've never seen any but then again I'm relatively new to the scene.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> I've never seen any but then again I'm relatively new to the scene.


Me either.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I've never seen that either. Maybe they did back in the day?


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

No, they do not.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

tandblov said:


> No, they do not.


This is correct to my knowledge as well. However, note that although packaged in a SPB/Dress Box, the script on the inside of the box refers to them as "cabinet selection". A curiosity, IMHO. My understanding is that the SLB 50 presentation was discontinued at least 20 years ago. I have seen photos of Montecristo Number 4 Dunhill Selection in 50-cabinets, though (again, 20+ years old) and the presentation is stunning. I wish that they would offer the No. 2s in cabinets...how cool would that be?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> This is correct to my knowledge as well. However, note that although packaged in a SPB/Dress Box, the script on the inside of the box refers to them as "cabinet selection". A curiosity, IMHO. My understanding is that the SLB 50 presentation was discontinued at least 20 years ago. I have seen photos of Montecristo Number 4 Dunhill Selection in 50-cabinets, though (again, 20+ years old) and the presentation is stunning. I wish that they would offer the No. 2s in cabinets...how cool would that be?


I'd buy that for a dollar!!


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I'd buy that for a dollar!!


shoot, I might take 2 for that price


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I'd buy that for a dollar!!


I would be willing to pay slightly more.

Any merit to transfering cigars into an appropriatly sized cab (not original to the cigar) for long term storage - well atleast till Monte makes a Cab, again?

EDIT: Also is there any reason certain cigars get Cabs an other don't? You would like with the popularity and production of some of the Monte line it would make sense to put then in Cabs.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

K Baz said:


> I would be willing to pay slightly more.
> 
> Any merit to transfering cigars into an appropriatly sized cab (not original to the cigar) for long term storage - well atleast till Monte makes a Cab, again?


It certainly couldn't hurt....might be better airflow in the cab, and it would be a great experiment to share with the Jungle.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

K Baz said:


> I would be willing to pay slightly more.
> 
> Any merit to transfering cigars into an appropriatly sized cab (not original to the cigar) for long term storage - well atleast till Monte makes a Cab, again?


I agree that it couldn't hurt. However, for me, part of the appeal of the cabinet presentation is in the "rounded" cigars (vs. box-pressed). For some reason, I just find them to be more aesthetically pleasing to smoke. JMHO, though.



K Baz said:


> EDIT: Also is there any reason certain cigars get Cabs an other don't? You would like with the popularity and production of some of the Monte line it would make sense to put then in Cabs.


I have no idea why this is the case. Seems logical, though, that a cabinet presentation Montecristo (especially the No. 2) would be VERY popular.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> However, for me, part of the appeal of the cabinet presentation is in the "rounded" cigars (vs. box-pressed). For some reason, I just find them to be more aesthetically pleasing to smoke. JMHO, though.


My opinion as well Mike.

Note to self: "Call Montecristo".


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Note to self: "Call Montecristo".


Good luck with that, LOL!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Good luck with that, LOL!


I'll just tell them "It's The Count" calling....


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

The Montecristo #4 is the most popular and highest selling cigar in the world. It is a true market leader for cuba.

The value of dress boxes is in their presentation to purchasers. It is much easier to open a dress box and inspect all 25 cigars for damage and authenticity. Cabinets do not afford that opportunity. As a result, I suspect, cabinets are not a huge seller, except to a relatively small part of the market. Hence the limitation on the numbers of cigars available in 50 or 25 cabinets.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I'll just tell them "It's The Count" calling....


One. Bwwwaaaahahahahaha. Two. Bwwwaaaahahahaha. Thrrrrrree! Bwwwwahahahahaha.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> I'll just tell them "It's The Count" calling....


Yea maybe if you _The Count_ teamed up with _Zorro_ this might get done 
Put me down for a couple, I'd love to get some in this presentation :ss


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> This is correct to my knowledge as well. However, note that although packaged in a SPB/Dress Box, the script on the inside of the box refers to them as "cabinet selection". A curiosity, IMHO. My understanding is that the SLB 50 presentation was discontinued at least 20 years ago. I have seen photos of Montecristo Number 4 Dunhill Selection in 50-cabinets, though (again, 20+ years old) and the presentation is stunning. I wish that they would offer the No. 2s in cabinets...how cool would that be?


Pictures! I would love to see a picture(s) of a Monte #4 50 cabinet. I have never even seen one. Is there a picture in the MRN book? I agree it is the rounded shape of the cigar that is pleasing. I have some perfectly round tent pegs from a Bolivar Coronas Extra cabinet right now. It seems though in my experiences with cabinets and dress boxes that the cabs have less issues with tight draws. Just my :2

OX


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> It certainly couldn't hurt....might be better airflow in the cab, and it would be a great experiment to share with the Jungle.


I have 25 2006 Monte #2's in a very, very tight fitting SLB. I dont plan on smoking the first one until 2011. Ill let you know how they taste then :tu


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

K Baz said:


> I would be willing to pay slightly more.
> 
> Any merit to transfering cigars into an appropriatly sized cab (not original to the cigar) for long term storage - well atleast till Monte makes a Cab, again?


I have always done this with dress boxes that are 3/4 full and below. JR makes a cigar called JR select or some crap that comes in a solid cedar cabinet SLB. I used to walk out of JR with several full grocery bags of crap, now I never go there. But I got ahold of some of those cedar boxes and now I rarely leave an opened dress box in the main storage. Dump em in cedar, that's what I say. Any merit to it? Who knows. No harm I can see.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Well I think I will take the Hog up on this one.

I have a box of 25 Monte # 4 & # 2 in my near future I will transfer 1/2 of both boxes seperate Cabs after testing 1 or 2 to establish the base line.

I will try to report back on a regular basis as I smoke them could be intresting. Of course it maybe the slowest thread as I smoke 1 of each (cab and Dress) a year but the next generation of smokers may benifit.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

K Baz said:


> Well I think I will take the Hog up on this one.
> 
> I have a box of 25 Monte # 4 & # 2 in my near future I will transfer 1/2 of both boxes seperate Cabs after testing 1 or 2 to establish the base line.
> 
> I will try to report back on a regular basis as I smoke them could be intresting. Of course it maybe the slowest thread as I smoke 1 of each (cab and Dress) a year but the next generation of smokers may benifit.


Sounds like a cool idea; however, I think that it will take at least 5...maybe as many as 10 years before one would be able to discern a positive difference between the cabinet-stored cigars and the SPB-stored ones. If you're up for a long-term experiment, that could be very interesting.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

OpusXtasy said:


> Pictures! I would love to see a picture(s) of a Monte #4 50 cabinet. I have never even seen one. Is there a picture in the MRN book? I agree it is the rounded shape of the cigar that is pleasing. I have some perfectly round tent pegs from a Bolivar Coronas Extra cabinet right now. It seems though in my experiences with cabinets and dress boxes that the cabs have less issues with tight draws. Just my :2
> 
> OX


Though I don't have it on hand, I believe that MRN has a photo in his book.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

If I remember correctly, MRN references special packaging of 50 and 100 in Aluminum for several of the Montecristo Vitolas. This would be interesting to see. There are no photos of course.


----------



## ehdg (Jan 27, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> I agree that it couldn't hurt. However, for me, part of the appeal of the cabinet presentation is in the "rounded" cigars (vs. box-pressed). For some reason, I just find them to be more aesthetically pleasing to smoke. JMHO, though.


I agree as well plus I like the feel more of a rounded cigar in my hand then a box press.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Deem said:


> Yea maybe if you _The Count_ teamed up with _Zorro_ this might get done
> Put me down for a couple, I'd love to get some in this presentation :ss


Deem, I figured I could count on you for a Master Case!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

K Baz said:


> Well I think I will take the Hog up on this one.
> 
> I have a box of 25 Monte # 4 & # 2 in my near future I will transfer 1/2 of both boxes seperate Cabs after testing 1 or 2 to establish the base line.
> 
> I will try to report back on a regular basis as I smoke them could be intresting. Of course it maybe the slowest thread as I smoke 1 of each (cab and Dress) a year but the next generation of smokers may benifit.


Already looking forward to the 2013 review!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Here are photos of the Montecristo No. 4 cabinets I was referring to in my earlier post.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Michael.. that's a thing of beauty.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Four years ago I put the remainders of a box of Monte 4s and Monte 2s in a cedar cab; saved space plus there was some unsightly damage to the Monte 2 box, so it made sense. I am already noticing a very nice, oily sheen on the smokes that I don't necessarily see on my other dress box Montes. They've slowly lost some of the box press, too. Just lovely. I haven't dipped into that SLB in over two years...not sure how much longer I can hold out, these look so nice now.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Already looking forward to the 2013 review!


I am too I might actually be able to post solid review by then.

Does anyone have some advise to do this.

I am thinking 2 boxes of 25 monte # 2s Split the boxes evenly 1/2 in a dress of 25 and 1/2 in a cab which will fit 25 approx.

I thinking using 1/2 and 1/2 to keep the boxes full to take out that varible and 1/2 and 1/2 to take out any variation in having 2 boxes. Any thought on how this should be set up. And of course add 5 years plus time.


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Here are photos of the Montecristo No. 4 cabinets I was referring to in my earlier post.


How beautiful. I wish I had known about these in the seventies. I bet they are smoking really well right now.

OX


----------

